# Gause Built Skiff



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Saw a new offering from Gause today at the boat show. It's based on the Man-O-War hull... check it out.. the build quality is phenomenal. 
Check out the LED built into the permanent casting deck.


----------



## FMI (Feb 27, 2008)

Good looking skiff! The nav lights look like Lopolight's


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very sharp, no doubt. Being an old timer the led's are a bit over the top, but thats OK, very innovative idea.

So the boat looks great and from the pictures the fit and finish appears museum grade, anything about the features in the boat that made you go hell yeah, thats a killer idea or is this just another "me too" amongst competitive offerings?


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice, HOW MUCH!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

holy sheet! I think Im in love! Id like to have that and a Gause 26 w/ a Etec 250 on a porta-bracket sitting in my backyard.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like a sweet boat. Anyone know the price range?


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

was told 50k  and it's a flats boat, not a skiff...


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

What got me noiticing .. was the build quialty and innovative ideas they had.(that comes at a price)

6.5" draft

He tells me the 1st buid was definitely too heavy but they're working on making it lighter.

The price... 50k range... 

I commented "Dam.. you guys are trying to compete with the Hellsbay crowd..." He says.."No we're not competting w/ HB.. we're going kick their @ss!"

lol.. what ever happens , you gotta love that attituded..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> was told 50k  and it's a flats boat, not a skiff...


Egret was/is a high end custom builder. 10 years ago they were getting 40-60K for their boats. There are folks out there who are willing to spend the extra money for a premium product. Just as a Honda Civic will get you down the road, a Bugatti Veron will get you down the road a LOT faster, but cost you much more. (please don't take this as a cut down on your skiffs Kevin, just making a generalization) 

I looked at the Man-O-War skiff when it first hit the scene. I remember a lot of cool features they had back then.


----------



## Snookster (Feb 12, 2008)

A friend of mine works at dorado boats in Ozona, they are working on a small flats boat as well. Probolly in the same price range as their boats tend to be exspensive


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

> I commented "Dam.. you guys are trying to compete with the Hellsbay crowd..." He says.."No we're not competting w/ HB.. we're going kick their @ss!"
> 
> lol.. what ever happens , you gotta love that attituded..


Being from TS I've watched them grow. The Gause boys will accept the back seat to nobody. Like you said, "attitude". Gotta admire what they have accomplished since the early days of converting mullet bhotes.  Gotta admit they are a little rich for my blood and I question if they are worth what they get but I would own a 26 in a heart beat if I had the $$$.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> was told 50k   and it's a flats boat, not a skiff...


Whats the difference?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I've fished in the Gause 26. 

In my opinion very, very few boat builders match Gause's quality and fit and finish.

If there are people out there who are paying them $100K+ for their 26...there are people who will pay $50K for their 17. I wish I was one of them.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

50k+ for a flats boat??? I think I'll wade thanks.


----------



## tailingbone (Dec 17, 2006)

> I looked at the Man-O-War skiff when it first hit the scene. I remember a lot of cool features they had back then.


I remember when the ManOWar boats came out and they were 20k boat motor trailer advertised in Outdoor Florida magazine then it went to 25k. And at the last Miami boat show they were at I was quoted 35k-40k for essentially the same boat that was 20k less than two years before. 

It just give me that much more respect for companies like ECC who have taken their dreams of the perfect boat(s) and been able to build over 100 of them.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

thats a very cool looking skiff, I am interested to see how they will compete in this stacked market.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > I looked at the Man-O-War skiff when it first hit the scene. I remember a lot of cool features they had back then.
> 
> 
> I remember when the ManOWar boats came out and they were 20k boat motor trailer advertised in Outdoor Florida magazine then it went to 25k. And at the last Miami boat show they were at I was quoted 35k-40k for essentially the same boat that was 20k less than two years before.
> ...


Granted, but price was not the ultimate down fall for Man-O-War. Go price out a new Egret 18' and get back to me...  Or for that matter a HB Professional 18' with a 90hp on the back. The market today has found it's sweet spot for skiffs. 20K+ is about the mid point. But there are still customers looking for that little bit extra and willing to pay for it. I'm not one, but they are out there... 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> The market today has found it's sweet spot for skiffs. 20K+ is about the mid point. But there are still customers looking for that little bit extra and willing to pay for it. I'm not one, but they are out there...
> 
> Cheers
> Jan


Gause has been very successful at it with their larger models and IMHO mostly due to a quality product and exceptional customer service.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I've fished in the Gause 26.
> 
> In my opinion very, very few boat builders match Gause's quality and fit and finish.
> 
> If there are people out there who are paying them $100K+ for their 26...there are people who will pay $50K for their 17.  I wish I was one of them.



there is a market look at yellowfin


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> > I've fished in the Gause 26.
> >
> > In my opinion very, very few boat builders match Gause's quality and fit and finish.
> >
> ...


And my favorite: http://www.hinckleyyachts.com/


----------

